# George Swinnock (1627-1673) Col. 3:16 and EP



## crhoades (Feb 11, 2006)

Thought I'd direct heat off of Arminians for a sec. and bring this up again. 

Not wanting to debate, more of an informational thread. The quote comes from Volume 4 of the works printed by Banner page 109.

The Gods Die Like Men; or Magistrates Are Mortal
....
"The apostle calleth them [referring to Psalms] spiritual songs, Col. iii. 16, both because they were inspired by the holy Spirit of God, and because they are instrumental to spiritualise men's affections; and also because they do suit with men's spirits."

[Edited on 2-11-2006 by crhoades]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 20, 2006)

Good sermon and good quote.


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> Thought I'd direct heat off of Arminians for a sec.



You know by doing this that you are only aiding the enemy right now.


----------

